# Plasma TV installation



## jksid (Aug 6, 2007)

I am purchasing a new plasma TV and will have it professionally installed. When building our home, I had the contractor put a 5" recession in the wall above the fireplace. The plasma TV will be installed into this recession. Obviously, the closer to an "exact fit" the TV is to the recession (which measures 30"H by 46"W), the better things will look. I am concerned, however, that if the dimensions of the TV are too close to that off the recession, the installers will not be able to install the TV on the wall mount. My question is this:

How much extra room do the installers need to install a new TV in the recession? Example, with the recession measuring 30x46, would installers be able to mount a TV measuring 28x44?

I know this may not be well explained, but I'm not sure of how else to state this info. A link to a photo of the area where the TV will be mounted is attached. I appreciate any input or advice.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

This really depends on the mount used.

With a standard mount, like a Omnimount U3T, you'll want about 4" around to allow for "dropping" the panel onto the rails, and for ventilation. Bear in mind that you willl not be able to "lock" the mount though.

With a Cantilever mount like the Chief PDR you should have at least 1" all the way around just for ventilation.


Were it me, I'd have it installed with a Chief mount. Cost is higher, but it's a better product and will allow for tighter tolerances...:yes:


----------



## jksid (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks ktkelly - i appreciate the info. have a specific chief pdr you recommend? i only want to be able to tilt it down slightly for better viewing angle.

Thanks again.


----------

